# der Zwilling-Effekt



## adamsseiten (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Video gedreht, in dem ich einmal auf der rechten und einmal auf der linken Seite des Bildschirms bin. Jezt würde ich das so zusammen schneiden, als wenn ich mich mit mir selber unterhalten würde, aber ich weiß nicht wie!

Es müsste doch irgendwie gehen, daß ich nur einen bestimmten Abschnitt von einem Videozeigen kann.
So würde ich die Hälfte von einem Video nehmen und die andere vom andern Video. So zu sagen, beide Videos halbieren. Kann ich das auch mit Adobe Premiere Pro, oder brauche ich andere Software? Kann mir mal einer von euch BITTE helfen!

Danke,
Adam


----------



## Acidflash (28. Juli 2006)

also ich hatte auch mal die Idee und habe mich vier mal an verschiedenen Positionen auf meinem Sofa aus der gleichen Perspektive gefilmt, dann die benötigend Videoteile per Masken in AfterEffects sichtbar gemacht und übereinandergelegt. Resultat war dann dass mich meine drei Clone beim Pokern Abezockt haben ;.) weiss nicht ob es in Premiere auch Masken-Tools gibt. Da müsste mal jemand anderes was zu sagen.Hoffe ich konnte dir dennoch damit ein wenig helfen.


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt/191204-splitscreen-tutorial-fuer-premiere.html

mfg chmee


----------



## mexicanline (10. August 2006)

Hallo bin auch noch relativ am anfang 

wollte aber wissen, ob es möglich ist nicht nur einzelne szenen (importiere files) als splitscreen darzustellen sondern gleich beide Timelines. da es sonst sehr mühsam währe die positionvon jedem file einzeln zu verändern

bzw funktioniert es auch für adobe premiere pro 1.0?
habe nur die englische version? btw wie heisst der lineare blende punkt auf englsich?


----------



## chmee (10. August 2006)

Man kann doch die Sequences in eine weitere reinziehen...
Also die zwei Filmchen/Sequences vorbereiten, in eine dritte
Sequence ziehen und dort die Split-Aktion machen.

mfg chmee


----------



## mexicanline (10. August 2006)

OK ich weiß das gehört vermutlich zu den basics aber wie geht das?


----------



## axn (10. August 2006)

Sequenz erstellen, Clip rein werfen. Sequenz erstellen, Sequenz rein werfen.
Und manchmal geht Probieren nach 'trial and error' über Nachfragen..


----------



## mexicanline (11. August 2006)

hmm ist ordentlich umständlich habe gehofft es geht auch einfacher
aber danke du hast mich auf eine idee gebracht wie cih das ganze realisieren kann
hoffentlich funktionierts


----------



## DOxA (12. August 2006)

Schönen guten Abend,
ich habe, wiedereinmal unter einem anderen Namen, eine Frage zum Splitscreen. Im Tutorial ist angegeben, man solle zu Zitat: Videoeffekte / Überblenden / Lineare Blende. gehen und das auswählen. Bei meiner Premiere-Version, ebenfall 1.5 ist der "Lineare Blende"-Punkt jedoch nicht vorhanden. Ich habe da Sachen wie addative(?) Blende.
Kann mir jmd helfen?

MfG und mit der Hoffnung dass einem Anfänger geholfen wird

Johannes


----------



## chmee (13. August 2006)

@mexicanline : linear wipe zB

@DOxA: Du bist bei "Videoüberblendungen" gelandet, Nicht bei "Videoeffekte" !

mfg chmee


----------



## DOxA (13. August 2006)

Hallo, da haben sie recht. Jedoch unter Videoeffekte gibt es wiedrum nicht den Unterpunkt überblendungen.







Da kommt unter dem Punkt "Zeit" nichts. :=)

mfg


----------

